
HP packs 6 cores, 32GB ECC memory, 4TB SSD into a 5lb laptop - bluedino
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/04/hp-uses-new-6-core-mobile-chips-to-build-some-monster-workstations/
======
peatmoss
Impressive, but will it run Linux without being a pain in the ass? In all
seriousness, I feel like the Thinkpads almost, but not completely, manage to
be the standard Linux laptop.

Especially for pro laptops, I don’t understand where there can be benefit in
producing anything other than a platinum level supported linux machine.
Assuming mostly Windows users, what does Linux compatibility really cost
manufacturers?

